# Magic Promo by Federico Soldati with Rubik's cube magic trick.



## Freddy88 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi guys, 

I created a new promo for my magic shows and I would like to know your opinion about it since it is not the final version. This evening or tomorrow I will delete it and I will upload a new video with some small changes. I would be very interest to know your criticism and what you don't like about this video, so that I can improve the final one.

Thank you very much for your support.

Federico


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow you could pwn felix in competition with that method 

I think its a good trailer but the horrible music honestly makes it a joke. Try using some original music that's not already used by half of the trailers on the internet.


----------



## coinman (Feb 3, 2011)

Uri Geller


----------



## Godmil (Feb 3, 2011)

Some pretty cool tricks in there. My only suggestion is at the very beginning when you're walking towards the camera, cut out the bit where you're standing still (before walking), it just looks like you're standing waiting for the cameraman to shout 'go'. Really nice intro graphics btw.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 3, 2011)

Are you talking about the trick where you throw the cube in the air and it's solved? I honestly don't know why people still do that trick, that cube is specially designed for magic and quite available online =P


----------



## Freddy88 (Feb 3, 2011)

Zarxrax, I know the music is not very innovative and was already used a lot, but it's quite difficult to find uncopyrighted music and it always costs a lot. Theoretically I could also use copyrighted music but I would have to follow a dispute to youtube and this can become annoying and not alway 100 % sure.
Do you have some specific suggestions? Any link or any track which you like?

I have received a lot of comments about the part where I memorize the 40 digits in TV. Some people think that it is not very clear what I'm doing. Same problem with the 20 words…what do you think about the TV parts? Other suggestions and critics?

Thank you for your support.

Federico


----------



## Godmil (Feb 3, 2011)

I thought the forty number sequence was really impressive, but then I've tried memorising things before so know how difficult it is.


----------

